# Lounge > Sports >  >  R ya ready for football season?

## Chantellabella

I can't wait. 

Wanna talk draft picks? I hear the Saints picked up some good defensive guys. Yay!

----------


## Trendsetter

> I can't wait. 
> 
> Wanna talk draft picks? I hear the Saints picked up some good defensive guys. Yay!



They did address all of their team needs in this draft, I'm satisfied.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Sooooooo....is there money involved?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sooooooo....is there money involved?



sure. 

You give me money and I'll talk football all day.  ::):  

I forgot that football is the other kind in the UK. Do you guys have draft picks like the NFL also? I'm sure you do. Hey, just jump in with your draft pick opinions also.

----------


## Chantellabella

> They did address all of their team needs in this draft, I'm satisfied.



That past line has been bugging me for years. Let's hope we've just built a much stronger team now. We had the will. We just needed the way. Drew needs a great defensive line because the offense does their job to make the points. Now the defense needs to stop the other teams from scoring. 

I haven't been watching the NFL site. Any shocking draft choices or trades that I should know about?

----------


## Evo1114

Go Pack Go.

I'm not too worried about the Packers.  They should be very good this coming year and the next few years at least.  I want to see more Super Bowls though!!!

----------


## Ironman

WOOT!

Tyler Eifert is on the Bengals!  Alright!  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Trendsetter

> That past line has been bugging me for years. Let's hope we've just built a much stronger team now. We had the will. We just needed the way. Drew needs a great defensive line because the offense does their job to make the points. Now the defense needs to stop the other teams from scoring. 
> 
> I haven't been watching the NFL site. Any shocking draft choices or trades that I should know about?



I don't think it was just defense that was the problem, the Saints offensive line didn't give Drew Brees enough protection, or open up more lanes for the running backs. 

Lots of changes have been made of defense. Looking forward to another winning season for the Saints.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yeah, the Packers and Bengals are strong teams. 

Hopefully the Saints will be pumped for this year and give the best teams a real fight. I know the fans are ready for action. 

Is Smith going to stay with the 49ers as second string next season or is he going to move to another team?  Do you think Kaepernick will be the starting QB now for them?

----------


## Evo1114

Smith was traded to Kansas City.  The job is alllll Kaepernick's.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Smith is at Kansas City.  Seahawk/Rams fan here, haven't really paid close attention to draft.  Seems the Rams were given top scores for Fisher's aggressive picks.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Smith was traded to Kansas City.  The job is alllll Kaepernick's.



Well at least he'll be back in the limelight. I felt so bad for him being replaced like that. He needs to come out fighting to show he's back.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Smith is at Kansas City.  Seahawk/Rams fan here, haven't really paid close attention to draft.  Seems the Rams were given top scores for Fisher's aggressive picks.



The Seahawks remind me of the 49ers now. They're quick and do a hell of a lot of running around while the older QB's of other teams plant and throw. It's like trying to keep up with an anthill. It's actually kind of fun to watch the young wiry ones run like hell. But I always worry that they're going to get hurt easier that way. 

The Rams are a tough team.

----------


## Tinkerbell

@ Chantellabella  With the new running quarterbacks, defense will adapt, and yep your right injuries will probably be more prevalent, ie RG III.  The Rams finally have an owner that will spend some money, now the worry is will they stay in St. Louis.  My loyalties are really tested because Seattle and Rams in same division.  Bah...

----------


## Chantellabella

Yeah, for awhile there, we were worried Sean Payton wanted to move to Dallas. New Orleans would have been crushed if he did that. I just want one season where every team is in peak form. That will mean some great games!

----------


## Trendsetter

> Yeah, for awhile there, we were worried Sean Payton wanted to move to Dallas. New Orleans would have been crushed if he did that. I just want one season where every team is in peak form. That will mean some great games!



Wasn't really worried about that at all, that seemed more like a story the media was blowing out of proportion. After all, the Cowboys coaching job was never even close to being vacant.

One of these days, I'd like to return to the Superdome for another game.

----------


## Chantellabella

Good luck with that. I looked into buying tickets. Saints tickets have been sold out since 2005. I've been on a waiting list for the last 8 months. The only way I can get tickets is if a season ticket holder can't go and sells them on the Saints site. I'm sure the tickets will be sky high though.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Good luck with that. I looked into buying tickets. Saints tickets have been sold out since 2005. I've been on a waiting list for the last 8 months. The only way I can get tickets is if a season ticket holder can't go and sells them on the Saints site. I'm sure the tickets will be sky high though.



Oh crap, I forgot about the huge waiting list.. :doh:  I guess that's a testament as to how successful our team is. 

No worries, I see plenty of ticket offers on our team's fan forum, it's all good  ::):

----------


## Muffin

Can't wait!!

----------


## whiteman

I can't wait for the seahawks and the huskies this year. although i predict russell wilsen won't have as good a year this year as he did last year.

----------


## Chantellabella

The Seahawks are quick runners. I want to see the Seahawks play the 49ers. Even the QB's run around all over the place.

----------


## Chantellabella

I just realized that our first preseason game is in August! Sweet!

----------


## whiteman

I'm excited for professional football and college football. Football makes the end of the summer slightly more bearable.

----------


## whiteman

Both the seahawks and the huskies are supposed to be good this year, but I kind of think the seahawks are overrated and Russel Wilson isn't going to be as good next year as he was last year although the Seahawks secondary isn't overrated and they're probably the best secondary in the NFL as for the Huskies it all starts up front on the offensive and defensive lines and the huskies aren't as good as other teams  even though there skill players are as good as other teams-especially there quarterback. He's probably going to play in the NFL when he's done with his college career.

College and Professional football are two of the only things where I can just lay around for several hours and I don't have to be doing something.

----------


## Chantellabella

43 more days until our first Saints pre-season game!!!!!!!!

----------


## JesusChild

Its been a pretty uhm interesting year for the Patriots, their TE was picked up alright.... By the Police oh and we got Tebow, yeah I'm pumped, I haven't been paying attention to the NFL for a while, since I'm focused on baseball but yeah looking forward to seeing RG111 and The RedSkins too and seeing how they run their offense this year, where key players will be etc;

----------


## Chantellabella

> Its been a pretty uhm interesting year for the Patriots, their TE was picked up alright.... By the Police oh and we got Tebow, yeah I'm pumped, I haven't been paying attention to the NFL for a while, since I'm focused on baseball but yeah looking forward to seeing RG111 and The RedSkins too and seeing how they run their offense this year, where key players will be etc;



I just want the games to begin. I think all the teams played well last year and they were a lot of fun to watch. And you'd think with all the money they make, they wouldn't need to do illegal things. But oh well, I guess money can go to their heads and cut off the oxygen to their brains.

----------


## Chantellabella

My mother sent me the fall line up of the Saints games! Cam is ready for the 2013 pick ems game! Games start in a few weeks. 

Life is sweet!

----------


## Chantellabella

So Cam, let's get started on the Pick ems. :-)

----------

